# ¿Conectar ventiladores por USB o corriente 12V a eleccion?



## eKeR (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola, soy novato en esto de la eletronica.. y no se si se podra hacer esto facil o no...

estoy pensando en hacer una base para portatil, y quiero ponerle 2 ventiladores que funcionen a 5v, pero que llegen a 12v y otro de 12v grande... mi pregunta es.

¿Como hago para hacer este circuito?


Quiero poder poner en USB los dos veniladores de 5v, pero a la vez cuando desconecte el USB, poner el ventilador de 12v y los otros dos ventiladores por corriente de la casa con un adaptador.

Vamos que los dos ventiladores se puedan alimentar tanto por USB como por corriente a eleccion


----------



## camarohero (Jul 9, 2011)

espero que eso es lo que busques


----------



## eKeR (Jul 9, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> espero que eso es lo que busques



Gracias por la ayuda, ya voy pillando la idea de lo que tengo que hacer.

La cosa es que por el USB conectare solo dos ventiladores que funcionan tanto a 5v como a 12 v, y por otro lado en el adaptador conectare esos mismos ventiladores y otro extra que funcionará a 12v.

Creo que ese circuito tiene una pega, y es que con el usb no quiero alimentar los 3 ventiladores, solo dos... A ver si vale esto, alomejor es una barbaridad, no se casi nada de electronica u.u

El MT1 son los dos ventiladores de 5v-12v
y el MT2 es el ventila de 12v que funciona a minimo 7v.


----------



## camarohero (Jul 10, 2011)

esta   perfectamente   bien
en   ese   circuito   el   ventilador   de   12 v   va   a  seguir   funcionando   aunque   los  otros   los  cambies   de  voltaje
era eso   lo   que  querias?
Consigue  un  switch   1   polo 1tiros


----------

